# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Control the display of a picture using a formula / Insert image with IF statement

## TMS

I recently saw a thread started in 2009 by BRISBANEBOB asking:





> Is it possible to insert an image (such as Picture1 which is the name of an image created by Insert>Name>Define) using an IF statement as in:
> 
> =IF(A1=B1,+Picture1,"")



The thread was entitled: Insert image with IF statement

*Chance2* provide a solution the next day that clearly resolved BRISBANEBOB's question, although the thread is not marked Solved  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


The reason for posting this new thread is that the original thread was revived in the middle of last year and again today (09 January 2013). The thread has been viewed over 4000 times ... but the recent updates indicated some dissatisfaction with the explanation.

I decided to play around with the example which, I must add, *worked straight out of the box*, for my own benefit and edification.  I have tried to clarify the explanation of the steps necessary and also how to create the necessary Named Ranges, which may be the source of the confusion.

The results of my efforts are attached for anyone who might want to implement something similar.  I should thank BRISBANEBOB for asking the question, and Chance2 again for providing the solution (rep in the post  :Smilie:  )

Enjoy!

Regards, TMS

----------


## thecdnmole

I tried this instead of using copy/paste with vba, which I thought would be more efficient and make things run quicker, but for some reason, I've gone from about 2 seconds to 10 seconds in the spreadsheet using this method.  Can anyone suggest why?  Thanks.

----------

